# newbie with a 2nd year yard haunt



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

Our 2nd attempt at a yard haunt... we did a small cemetery with a fogger and 2 walk in's (next year I will be doing some walk thru's instead). Sorry for the poor quality photos but just couldn't get any decent pics with everything all light up so had to use the flash so you don't get the full effects of all the lighting! Did a tad bit of video but have to figure out how to post it! Promise to do better next year! Please give us your thoughts and suggestions! :jol:

http://photobucket.com/niteshalloween


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

great job!! did you have a good turn out?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks great. I'm sure walk in or walk through the TOT's loved it.
Well done.


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

wheussmann said:


> great job!! did you have a good turn out?


Thanks... we had about 100 TOTers... last year we only had 20! We live in a fairly new community out in the country and a lot of the houses are still vacant so I'm was very surprised by out turn out.


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> That looks great. I'm sure walk in or walk through the TOT's loved it.
> Well done.


Thanks... I called it a walk in because the TOTers could only walk in and had to go back out thru the same entry point. my goal next year is to have a complete walk thru!


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

warning warning... I started with a simple (operative word) walk thru 8 years ago.. in a new neighborhood like your in... now My walk thru is the whole front yard, 3/4/ acre.. you will grow.... Haunt it and they will come!!

you are off to a great start


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job! I can already tell you are going to be busy this year getting ready for next years walk through! Good luck!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey - I recognize the insane assylum guy! Got one myself this year. How did yours work? Mine was pretty successful.


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

CAH said:


> Hey - I recognize the insane assylum guy! Got one myself this year. How did yours work? Mine was pretty successful.


I was thrilled with this little guy's performance! I kept him at the back of the room so only the strobe light hit him and lead the TOTers throw with my clown horn beeping along the way so everything stayed in motion! I feed him well the day before halloween (added some padding to his chest) as out of the box he looks as though he could use a sandwich or two! I scored him from Halloween City on sale and brought in my 20% off coupon so WIN WIN. I will say his adaptor was very expensive at radio shack... did you experience the same issue?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Work


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love it!


----------

